# Long Box Braids aka Booty Braids.. Would you rock them?



## MsLizziA (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm curious about these. Now while i would like to get them in my own hair without extensions, ( i would act a fool if my hair was this long), i wouldn't mind wearing them 

What about you ladies?

P.S I love the way Solange is wearing them in the first pic


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 11, 2011)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Nayna (Jul 11, 2011)

Yup.  I wore them this past winter.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 11, 2011)

Nayna got any pics?


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Jul 11, 2011)

I was gonna say "naaahhh" but then I saw these beautiful pics and wellll...Yeah I would rock these braids, if I wasn't trying to retain length.


----------



## adamson (Jul 11, 2011)

They are so pretty but impractical for me.


----------



## Nayna (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll keep looking for more pics....


----------



## Rei (Jul 11, 2011)

yep, i think they're cute.

they're not the 'in' style of flowing ringlets but for once a fad is more receptive to what my hair can do  so i'm all for it.


----------



## lovegymnasts (Jul 11, 2011)

That's my ultimate hair goal but in bigger plaits.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 11, 2011)

curlyninjagirl u think you wouldnt retain length with these?


----------



## Nayna (Jul 11, 2011)

The only issues I had was that I couldn't wear buns.  They just felt way too heavy.  I did them myself so I just touched them up along the way.  I used synthetic hair and I felt really fly with them.  Not the best pic but for some reason I can't find too many of them.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't think I could do braids with extensions again because I abused micros for so long it left my hairline with some damage I'm still recovering from. I think the weight of those braids would be too much for my hair....also I'm a little scared of those chemicals they treat packaged hair with LOL. I miss wearing braids though! I hope my hair gets booty length long one day!


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm natural and I've been thinking about getting these braids as a protective style for the rest of the summer. Possibly into the winter so I won't have to be bothered once school starts.

I work with a bunch of male engineers so I was nervous on their reactions, but I don't really care anymore. Most of them wear the same pants every day of the week anyway. 

I plan on wearing my hair like Solange, in a bun. But after seeing that video in OT about that lady getting a possible MRSA infection from getting her hair braided I'm a little nervous on where to get them done now.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 11, 2011)

yup wore them in the 90's when the poetic justice braids were in. I really like them.

I saw a woman in whole foods with them last week and I thought they looked nice.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jul 11, 2011)

I have them now...I have never heard them called 'booty braids', but yup, they are touching the boo-tay
















Loving it, getting so many compliments!  I dont wanna take them down til summer ends &I am full BSL, but I do miss my hair, so we'll see how long I can go.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Jul 11, 2011)

[USER][/USER]





Nayna said:


> I'll keep looking for more pics....





LongLeggedLife said:


> I have them now...I have never heard them called 'booty braids', but yup, they are touching the boo-tay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful braids ladies!  I'd love to get some of these. I wore micros last summer and the braid was so tight that it messed uo my natural hair texture (made my hair straight).  Does box braids alter the natural hair texture?


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 11, 2011)

LongLeggedLife there is just something about boobs and long hair that is just so beautiful.... seriously no homo


----------



## Calia001 (Jul 11, 2011)

i did. i used yaky hair a couple years back









i cant wait till my hair get's long enough to anchor these again. i love them.
super heavy, but they make my neck feel strong and regal


----------



## empressri (Jul 11, 2011)

hell yeah id rock them. i just have no patience to sit to get them put in! or take them out. there's a girl at my job that works a different shift, and whenever i see her on the way out im always staring at her braids.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jul 12, 2011)

Yep! They're gorgeous and elegant to me. If they weren't so dern heavy, I'd rock updos and whatnot.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 12, 2011)

LongLeggedLife said:


> I have them now...I have never heard them called 'booty braids', but yup, they are touching the boo-tay
> 
> 
> 
> ...






i love this a lot u have me thinking when i take these braids down i will try this next


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the look when they are done correctly:  the parts are even and the braids are the same thickness or go from large to small evenly and gradually.  I think that is a very pretty look.  I've seen some lately where the braids are lumpy and the parts are jagged and the hair is looking kind've lackluster...NOT CUTE!


----------



## keepithealthy (Jul 12, 2011)

They look pretty but I don't think I could where them my head is too small lol...my neck would be hurting!


----------



## Daeuiel (Jul 12, 2011)

I've worn them before and I had no problem making buns, all kinds of updos. It was fun


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2011)

I think those are so cute. I always secretly wanted to try those . I'm going to go for it one day, maybe wear them for a month.


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Jul 12, 2011)

I would and have. I just don't like sitting so long


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm getting some this week. There are so many beautiful pics on this tumblr http://iloveboxbraids.tumblr.com/


----------



## Nonie (Jul 12, 2011)

If my hair was close to that length, yes, I'd rock them. Otherwise, I think they'd be cumbersome if I tried to wear them now when I'm not used to hair that long. I'm lazy as it is so having hair that isn't mine getting in my way in everyday activities when I haven't had a gradual intro to the length and the practice of dealing with it, would drive me nuts. 

I remember when I got 14 inch braids: it took a while to get used to the new length so I would not put my bag strap over them (ouch!) or get them caught between my back and chair when I sat down (ouch!)--and that was just a few inches longer than my hair. I totally understood why my Spanish friend with butt length hair will not wear her hair down and complains about it sometime (Her hubby won't let her trim it to a more practical length). And oh boy, the weight...  Takes a few years for one's head to get accustomed to carrying more weight from longer hair, so that's another reason I couldn't do it now. I get tired just thinking of wash day.


----------



## jenaccess (Jul 12, 2011)

That's whats up! I never liked short braids. These look beautiful.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it would be too heavy. Other than that it is cute.

I'd maybe consider getting yarn braids that were that length, since those are pretty light. (Plus I'd have the bonus of them looking like extra long locs.)


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes. I prefer to do them as twists. But yes I rock a set of long twists maybe once a year.


----------



## WyrdWay (Jul 12, 2011)

You ladies gave me the itch... now I might have to go to the BSS


----------



## BklynHeart (Jul 12, 2011)

I wanted to do some but my isssue is when you have to take them out. I had some long braids a few years ago and it took me a whole weekend to remove them.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 12, 2011)

They are very cute! I am considering braiding my hair like this now...


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 12, 2011)

kandiekj100 said:


> I think it would be too heavy. Other than that it is cute.
> 
> I'd maybe consider getting yarn braids that were that length, since those are pretty light. (Plus I'd have the bonus of them looking like extra long locs.)



I agree


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 12, 2011)

Yep I sure have and will do again! Braids are so regal to me. There's an elegance about them that I just love.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 12, 2011)

I would rock my own hair boxed braided or twisted (probably at all times) if i were past booty length when braided!

I'm mad I opened this and saw these LOOONNGGG arse strands after chopping my own


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jul 12, 2011)

Have rocked them, do rock them, and will soon again.  I have pics in my albums.


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 12, 2011)

I get those at least twice a year. They don't come to my butt though probably WL.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 12, 2011)

I put some in a few years ago. Very time consuming, but I liked them.


----------



## Arian (Jul 12, 2011)

I like them...but I would want them as senagalese twists....I want some, but have to find someone who will do them on natural hair w/o damaging my hair in the process...I liked the ones Tasha Smith rocked in Jumping the Broom--was just beautiful!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 12, 2011)

How long do they take to put in?


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jul 12, 2011)

I am far to clumsy enough on my own as it is. I dont need to slam my hair in the car and get yanked back 4 feet.











...again.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 12, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> How long do they take to put in?


 
I had mine a little past shoulder length and it took her a 9-4pm shift w/ one 30 min break.

Taking them out?  4 damn days.


----------



## keelioness (Jul 12, 2011)

Nope..used to rock em back in the  early 90' s we called them Dookie braids back then.. lol.. They were cool then..used like 3 packs of kankelon hair. Its a very heavy hair do


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 12, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> I had mine a little past shoulder length and it took her a *9-4pm shift w/ one 30 min break.*
> 
> Taking them out?  4 damn days.



That's pretty good timing, imo.


----------



## ANUBIS (Jul 13, 2011)

gives me a headache just thinking about the weight as well as wash day...


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 13, 2011)

I love how they look but:

1. It would give me a headache
2. Hard to work out in them
3. Would take forever to get them in 
4. Would take forever to get them OUT
5. $$$$
6. Fear of the weight/tension


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 13, 2011)

I was thinking about putting some thicker ones in this weekend. Still trying to decide...


----------



## pink219 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, I'd rock them!! Those are too cute.


----------



## cartelise (Jul 13, 2011)

I just took some out a few days ago. I want some more but I can't deal with the pain and the heaviness of the braids.


----------



## cartelise (Jul 13, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I love how they look but:
> 
> 2. Hard to work out in them
> 3. Would take forever to get them in
> ...



These. I went to the Africans so I ended up paying over $250 and they were extremely heavy and took FOREVER to dry when wet. I couldn't put them up (thickness) so I haven't been to the gym in a month.  Yikes!


----------



## cartelise (Jul 13, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> How long do they take to put in?



It took mine 5 hours.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jul 13, 2011)

These braids are beautiful, I have been really wanting some lately but I am transitioning so I am scared it will break off my hair.


----------



## wednesday (Jul 13, 2011)

Absolutely. That's the only way i rock box braids. I'm gonna look for  pics.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 13, 2011)

cartelise said:


> I just took some out a few days ago. I want some more but I can deal with the pain and the heaviness of the braids.



lovely how long did u keep them in


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, but it's way too long of a process, and too expensive to get done. Just the fact of the time and money I would spend will compel me to wear them for 4 to 6 mos and I don't like to have braids in my hair that long.


----------



## Judwill07 (Jul 13, 2011)

Miss_Luna said:


> I plan on wearing my hair like Solange, in a bun.* But after seeing that video in OT about that lady getting a possible MRSA infection from getting her hair braided *I'm a little nervous on where to get them done now.


 
What is a MRSA infection?


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 13, 2011)

yep rockin booty braids right now lol


----------



## Aviah (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope. Not for me.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jul 13, 2011)

Judwill07 said:


> What is a MRSA infection?


 

An MRSA infection is basically a staph infection. The article was in this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=556649

It's from bacteria. The lady with the possible staph infection stated that the doctors in the ER told her it could have come from under her braiders nails. 

I don't plan on getting my braids as small as the woman's in the article, though.


----------



## cartelise (Jul 13, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> lovely how long did u keep them in



A month. I had build-up around my edges and nape. I wish I could've kept them in longer.


----------



## Beautytalk69 (Jul 13, 2011)

Why is it taking Yall so long to take them out? When I take them out, I cut them a little bit long than my real hair and it may take me six hours. Yall talking about four days! My hands would fall off.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 13, 2011)

cartelise said:


> A month. I had build-up around my edges and nape. I wish I could've kept them in longer.



did you wash it because i keep my braids in for month and a half but this time im going for 2 months

girl $250 they would've still been in


----------



## CollegeGrad (Jul 13, 2011)

I used to wear them in middle school and high school.  I was in love with long braids.


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 13, 2011)

been there..done that


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 13, 2011)

I think I'll pass. That's just too much hair (I would say that even if it were my real hair. I have no desire to have that much hair on my person)


----------



## YasashiiSekai (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I've always wanted to get them in kinky twist hair.


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 13, 2011)

Never that... I like styles that look "legit" and kinda sweet to me they make her look kinda old like in the last pic. I also think if it wasn't my own that much hair would be too heavy and a pain to sleep


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jul 13, 2011)

Love it! I'm contemplating trying them very soon. Used to wear box braids in jr. High/ high school, but never that long


----------



## hairsothick (Jul 13, 2011)

I wore my kinky twists at that length when I was transitioning (I'm sooooooo mad that I didn't take pics lol). 

I think I will either get tailbone length box braids a couple of weeks after I take out these minis.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jul 14, 2011)

I want some can't get my braided to do them tho


----------



## TokyoReina (Jul 14, 2011)

These are so pretty to me. I've never had braids before but I haven't been able to get these off my mind. I'd really love to get some done. I'm scared they'll cost me a fortune and I won't be comfortable with them though.


----------



## beans08 (Jul 14, 2011)

The pics in this thread make me want them. I might try to do them myself.


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 14, 2011)

I love them. The key for me is using a little hair for each braid and not making the braid itself very tight. Not meaning at the root but the braid itself. I like to have a soft braid (kinda like Brandy's braids) that's flexible instead of a stiff braid.

I loved Yaya's braids in that dancing movie she was in.


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes!!! I love the way they look. The style possibilities are fun. I've worn them before. i actually want them now as I' doing a personal low mani protective style challenge. But I'm an athlete so they would get in the way and be entirely too heavy for my sport. 

I think anyone who wants them should try them


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 14, 2011)

cartelise said:


> I just took some out a few days ago. I want some more but I can deal with the pain and the heaviness of the braids.



cartelise how long did it take?


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 14, 2011)

**SaSSy** said:


> Yes, but it's way too long of a process, and too expensive to get done. Just the fact of the time and money I would spend will compel me to wear them for 4 to 6 mos and I don't like to have braids in my hair that long.



Sassy CO-SIGN!! I wouldn't take them out for awhile either


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

I have and I would do it again. I loved my booty braids, I had some a few months ago.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 14, 2011)

i would do it if it were my own hair.  extensions would be too heavy for me.


----------



## TeacherTeachMeSomeSense (Jul 14, 2011)

I remember seeing it on Solange and being in Love! A couple of my friends have it done because of her, I'd totally jump on that bandwagon. But alas, my hair could never take the strain!


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (Jul 14, 2011)

Too much weight for me the one time I got them years ago, unless the hair is lighter now a days I wouldn't get them again. A dude yanked my hair! Ouch! I shut it in the car door! A bun resulted in a crooked sore neck! I went swimming and almost couldn't surface cause of the weight. They are pretty though.


----------



## NIN4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree, I love them but they're SO DARN HEAVY! I do have a beanie little head though lol.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jul 14, 2011)

Just a couple tips....only do them smaller around the perimeter..you can make much larger parts, and even start some off with cornrowing in the hidden back sections of your hair if u want to---It will GREATLY decrease the number of braids, as well as the heaviness, and will allow you to wear comfortable ponytails and buns. (they seem to be the same weight as yarn braids to me, I have had both really long...only yarn braids may be a bit hotter in the sumertime, just my opinion)

I disagree with whomever said only use a lil bit of hair per braid...imo, that's how you pull your hair out....you should be using slightly more hair per braid, so your hair can take the weight. I wouldnt suggest doing them loosely either, b/c they wont last long, will get fuzzy real quick, and they will probably look a mess after you try to wash it.

In my experience, the african shops are guilty of putting way too many braids in your head, and also using far too little of your real hair in each braid, you have to go to someone who can follow instructions! I had a haitian girl do mine, and she also only put a lil bit of hair in the braid all around my edges (even after telling her not to, grrrr!). Luckily I can braid myself, so I just took the edges down and re-did it how I wanted it.  Something about these foreigners, I swear...they INSIST on doing whatever they want to, and not what you are telling themLOL :shrug:

Washing: I wash mine monthly. Not down the length of the hair tho, it will take forever to dry if you get it all wet. I wash in the sink, and just lay the length of the braids on the counter...and only wash the scalp using the spray attachment thingy. I try to massage the knot of each one while wet to loosen any buildup. In the in between time, I use a dry shampoo just to freshen the scalp maybe every two weeks, or after heavy sweating, and I have a spray bottle of rose water, tea tree oil, and a lil bit of grapeseed oil that I use nightly, which keeps them moisturized and smelling fresh..I find the addition of tea tree knocks out any smoke smell after you have been around cigarettes at a bar or lounge...

Also, this is not a proven theory, but just one I think is true, that the weight of the braids/gravity aids in hair growth. It seems like my hair grows more like an inch a month than the standard 1/2" it normally does when my hair is loose, but again, that is not a fact.

HTH

Oh and [email protected] boobs and long hair


----------



## cartelise (Jul 15, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


> cartelise how long did it take?



It took between 5-6 hours.


----------



## kbragg (Jul 15, 2011)

How many bags of hair do you need to do these? Are you using regular kanekelon hair and what length?


----------



## cartelise (Jul 15, 2011)

kbragg said:


> How many bags of hair do you need to do these? Are you using regular kanekelon hair and what length?



If I'm not mistaken I think 6 packs were used and regular kanekelon hair that was stretched was used.


----------



## Eluv (Jul 15, 2011)

Well my immediately response is NO.  Because everytime I see someone wearing them, I think they look extra ghetto.

Then I scroll down and see these beautiful pics, so now I’m a little confused.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jul 16, 2011)

I am soooo down for getting these!! i think i would prefer them during the winter months tho. and i saw the one girl that used yarn instead. ive done yarn braids before and i loved them. yarn braids are the only ones i know how to do well because you only go by the number of strands and it would automatically come out even for each braid. but not with real hair. i would have a whole bunch of thin and thick braids looking crazy.


i digress...yarn is usually lighter than regular hair until you wash them....drying takes forever... but yea i may plan to do them for december.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep, I am putting some in by the end of the month and wearing them through September, until for my 1-year nappiversary on the 11th


----------



## 4evershika (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes! I love them! 

This thread made me wanna go out and get some...


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 17, 2011)

I would love to, but I'm super fearful about my edges... I've decided to do long yarn braids later this summer.


----------



## StarScream35 (Jul 17, 2011)

They look nice but I usually don't put extentions in my hair.

BTW.................anybody remember those crochet braids?


----------



## classychic1908 (Jul 17, 2011)

hairsothick   Can you tell me what type of hair you used for the long kinky twists?  If anyone else has suggestions for long MBL kinky twist hair I'd appreciate it!  TIA


----------



## lovelyone80 (Jul 17, 2011)

this thread just inspired me to go get some tmrw. as soon as I wake up. lol.


----------



## hairsothick (Jul 17, 2011)

classychic1908 said:


> hairsothick   Can you tell me what type of hair you used for the long kinky twists?  If anyone else has suggestions for long MBL kinky twist hair I'd appreciate it!  TIA



I used regular marley braid hair. I used the entire length of the hair in each pack instead of cutting it in half.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think I'm gonna try these next! But I wouldn't use braiding hair, I'd use yarn. Yarn is a bit lighter than Yaki and my yarn twists were a great protective style last month, so I'd definitely go for it.


----------



## nomadpixi (Jul 17, 2011)

classychic1908 said:


> @hairsothick   Can you tell me what type of hair you used for the long kinky twists?  If anyone else has suggestions for long MBL kinky twist hair I'd appreciate it!  TIA



Bumping for more responses. I'd like to know too.

Just decided this afternoon to put in yarn twists myself. So far so good.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 17, 2011)

I think they can look nice but they're just not for me.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jul 17, 2011)

No....sorry 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Aug 6, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Sure, why not.



BUMP!!!

LOL @ you using my quote in your siggy! I used to rock these back in the day, but I want to do them now.

I'm going to do these myself. Has anyone on here  ever done them there self?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been thinking about doing this style too -- I just watched Poetic Justice last night


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 2, 2011)

Yippie I'm getting my bootay braids as we speak 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 2, 2011)

No, i wouldnt, becuase they hurt, but they look ok.


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes. I have them in right now.


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Sep 2, 2011)

RachelRegina said:


> BUMP!!!
> 
> LOL @ you using my quote in your siggy! I used to rock these back in the day, but I want to do them now.
> 
> I'm going to do these myself. Has anyone on here  ever done them there self?



Yes i did mine myself. I just went on youtube and looked at tutorials because it was my first time doing braid exstensions. It took me 3 days to complete but it was very worth it..i've had them in for a month now and i hope i cant get another month out of them. Im on my phone now or i wud post a pic...if you wanna see them i posted a pic last week i believe in the everyday hair thread.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 2, 2011)

The hair that they're using ous Super X braid hair this thing is very light let's see how I feel about it when I'm done

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 2, 2011)

i have before and would again. i love em. I wish i knew someone to do them for me or i would get them now. thinking of teaching myself.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 3, 2011)

I love it it was worth the $200 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 3, 2011)

^^Looks beautiful!


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you very much

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nope....I got some WL braids and it took about 13+ hours (with a fast braider)....and um.....yeah I bout lost my mind and my BOO-TAY was mad for being squished and sore and cramped for all those hours....I do these braids once a year (summer time) but next summer I may not...My hair is getting longer and its just too much time to do it....I have to get them small, and my braider shreds the ends to make them a little light weight because all those braids are pretty, but HEAV-AY! My hair is fine and covers almost every square inch of my scalp, and so my braider--being so precise manages to get about 10 or so braids (not micros) in a 1-inch square/patch of hair! Its like, you feel around the top thinking she's almost done.....(Ugh!)

Looking at those pics makes me want to get them again, but just thinking about all those  hours sitting down and I'm like unh unh... I guess that's why I'm down to once a year....

ETA: And OMG I got them almost to the booty one year, and rolled over them, you sit on them...How do ya'll do it?


----------



## godsflowerrr (Sep 3, 2011)

I think that they are beautiful.  I'm afraid that they would make my neck hurt from the weight. Maybe I'll try yarn because it is lighter. Love em though!


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 4, 2011)

The hair i have in is very light its $10 a pack and i used almost 3 1/2 packs.....


----------



## Renewed1 (Sep 4, 2011)

I sure would. I wish I knew a braider; but I wouldn't have them braid my edges.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Sep 4, 2011)

Im about ready to take mine down, I miss my hair soooooo much!! I'm gonna try to get thru one more month though until the the weather changes a little bit more
I have re-done the whole perimeter twice now, but havent done anything to the middle and its grown out and in need of a touchup as well-Im dreading the work, but I'm gonna do a few rows starting tomorrow.

My initial real hair goal was only BSL, but having hair this long has inspired me to push it a little further and try to hit MBL/WL in 2012 b/c the menfolk are really enamored by the length/booty proximityLOL.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 4, 2011)

I've done these a few times before (I think I have some pics in my fotki) and will probably do it again this winter. I do my own and it usually takes 3-4 days. So I always try to schedule doing them around a holiday so I can get them done. It usually takes me 6-7 packs of hair. I'm thinking of adding some crazy color this time though.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 4, 2011)

LongLeggedLife said:


> Im about ready to take mine down, I miss my hair soooooo much!! I'm gonna try to get thru one more month though until the the weather changes a little bit more
> I have re-done the whole perimeter twice now, but havent done anything to the middle and its grown out and in need of a touchup as well-Im dreading the work, but I'm gonna do a few rows starting tomorrow.
> 
> My initial real hair goal was only BSL, but having hair this long has inspired me to push it a little further and try to hit MBL/WL in 2012 b/c the menfolk are really enamored by the length/booty proximityLOL.



how long did u keep them in because im not planning to take these suckers down for months it took too long freaking 10hrs + 
i will redo my edges and top area if needed but i refuse to take down the whole thing in less than 2 months


----------



## adamson (Sep 4, 2011)

Every time I see this thread pop up, I want these braids.

But I don't like wearing braids at lengths longer than bsl.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Sep 4, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> how long did u keep them in because im not planning to take these suckers down for months it took too long freaking 10hrs +
> i will redo my edges and top area if needed but i refuse to take down the whole thing in less than 2 months


I've had 'em about 2 months now and I said the same thing.  I re-did the front after about a month, then last week I took down the whole nape and front edges and re-did that...but that caused me to realize how LONNNNNNG its gonna take to take them down altogether, I am NOT looking forward to that at all. 
But yeah, its looking fuzzy and grown out in the cown, so Ima have to tackle that asap if I wanna go another month-I need you to help meLOL--we need a support system


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 4, 2011)

No problem because I'm trying to go for 3 months with these so I will also need a system 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 5, 2011)

bumping...


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 5, 2011)

I would rock those thangs like its 1999. :creatures


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm in the process of braiding my hair today.  I used the hair without cutting in half and it's waist length right now.  I still have some more to do but it is HEAVY.
If I don't get used to it by morning I might have to shorten them a bit.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yup I actually had them early this year and I have them in now. EVERYBODY loves them! I get tons of compliments. I use xpressions hair. It's hair from Nigeria. Its EXTREMELY light so even though your braids are super long, you barely feel it. 

They sell it at graces beauty supply in lanham, md. I'm sure they sell it other places. 

It's my favorite protective style. Its just that it can be a *bit* rough on the edges. So I'm thinking of doing 2-3 months of wigs, then 2-3 months of braids, and continue the process until I hit BSL in Jesus name! Amen

Sorry guys, it's that serious for me *lol*


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 6, 2011)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Yup I actually had them early this year and I have them in now. EVERYBODY loves them! I get tons of compliments. I use xpressions hair. It's hair from Nigeria. Its EXTREMELY light so even though your braids are super long, you barely feel it.
> 
> They sell it at graces beauty supply in lanham, md. I'm sure they sell it other places.
> 
> ...



OMG do you have the number to the store? How much does the hair cost? I saw the solange inspired tutorial on YouTube and she used this hair and the braids were beautiful. I'm ready to take out my yarn braids and try these.

Torridiana77? On YouTube had some long braids she did herself that were beautiful. I'm not sure if I want them small like hers or big like the solange inspired tutorial. So glad I saw this because I was going to give in and get regular bss brand.


ETA: I think I found the number but how many packs do you need? I hope the ship. They are probably closed cause its Sunday ill try again tomorrow. Hopefully they aren't Asian and if they are hopefully we can communicate effectively. 
excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nayna said:


> The only issues I had was that I couldn't wear buns.  They just felt way too heavy.  I did them myself so I just touched them up along the way.  I used synthetic hair and I felt really fly with them.  Not the best pic but for some reason I can't find too many of them.



I experienced the same problem. I loved them but the tension was killing my hairline so I took them out after a week. I have a YouTube video showing how I put them in. Search "solange inspired box braids" on YT. My channel is linked in my siggy.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love the look.
I would do super long yarn twists though. Cheaper, and faster takedown...I'm actually debating doing some of those soon. like today.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm I'm getting braids next month. I'm not sure if i can do them that long though. They are cute....


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 6, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> I experienced the same problem. I loved them but the tension was killing my hairline so I took them out after a week. I have a YouTube video showing how I put them in. Search "solange inspired box braids" on YT. My channel is linked in my siggy.



I think I saw your video cause over been thinking bout this for awhile. I don't braid my edges so hopefully that wont be a problem for me.

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## brittle_hair (Nov 6, 2011)

I got mine done 2 weeks ago, not as long as some of the others:


----------



## ontheqtrain (Nov 6, 2011)

I love those poetic justice braids. I wanted them for the longest but don't know how to maintain them.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes but if maintaining them wouldn't be an issue... also I'm quite terrified of long braids because it means they are heavier as well... it looks like a great look though.


----------

